# Hockey Fights



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2011)

I know everyone loves a good dust-up in a hockey game. And those "reds, left wingers, and french visor wearing guys who like to talk and run around" who don't can please keep their anti-fighting in hockey opinions out of the thread.




[video=youtube;q0_3oosIHZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0_3oosIHZY[/video]

I read Gillies didn't really want to drop the gloves but Hospodar kept pressing the issue and ended up with a broken jaw out of the ordeal. I can't help but respect a guy who can really throw them and put up 90 points in a season.


[video=youtube;WgPfQ-wfWWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgPfQ-wfWWA[/video]


[video=youtube;FlCTsYsOLE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlCTsYsOLE4&amp;feature=results_video&amp;playnext =1&amp;list=PL6DC30817004CE776[/video]





Post your favourites.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;cqbgt625HNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqbgt625HNY[/video]


Look at Ray's face after this fight. Those roids really gave Twist a boost.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;rnqpKurSBY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnqpKurSBY8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;P1duRgo4JgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1duRgo4JgU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;xW9Sp-WndwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW9Sp-WndwA[/video]

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving fellow.


----------

